# Best gyuto aroun200$



## lachance89 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi guys,

i guess that question has been asked many many many times but hey,it's the first time for me i guess!

So i've been looking through the never ending world of japanese knives for the last week and here are the models that i came up with. Personnaly, it will be for home use and will be my first ''real'' chef knife as well. I've been cooking and handling knive for several years but never looked for a japanese knife before. I know how to sharpen a knife on a whetstone but i would not say i have a ton of experience... I don't really mind about geometry, edges, etc. because i'm much of a newbie and they are details i don't know much about. I was first considering buying a 210mm for a first one but the 240mm Takayukis are a bit cheaper and tend to fit in the budget. But the main idea is to buy the knife out there by quality means regardless of the size. So let me know your fave!

Takamura 210mm R2 (200$)
Takayuki 240mm hammered damascus (190$)
takayuki 240mm grand chef wa gyuto (200$)
Fujiwara 210mm Nashiji (shirogami#1) gyuto (240$)
Moritaka 210 supreme gyuto (180$)

And don't hesitate to throw out any suggestions around the 200$ mark...i'm very open to change my mind.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

http://bernalcutlery.lightspeedwebs...irogami-no2-stainless-clad-ho-octogan/dp/1199


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Takamuras are going for a little less. http://www.chefknivestogo.com/takamura.html

I'm leaning toward the Kohetsu HAP40 these days, they'll be coming out with a suji eventually.

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/takamura.html

Rick


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jan 18, 2014)

+1 on the Takamura


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

The Takamura is a great knife, but maybe a little delicate for a newbie.  The Kohetsu is thin but not as thin and I am lead to believe that its PM steel is a little tougher and easier to get sharp, which is why I bring it up here along with its reasonable price as an alternate PM steel knife.

BTW lachance, were can you get the Nashiji for just $240?

Rick


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

It's hard to be helpful on a thread like this. We need much more information. The knives OP listed are all over the place. Powdered, stainless, carbon, all sorts of different cladding.. You need to make some decisions before we can recommend anything in earnest.


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jan 18, 2014)

If the OP has been looking for a week then I suspect we will not get much coherent info. No disrespect, but when I started looking I would not have been able to provide any meaningful guidance to such a query - other than "what's a good knife ?".
Yeah, I know now how frustrating, and subjective, such a query is.
I guess that a starting point would be a decent stainless/pm knife in the $200 range.
Maybe with a bit more info as to why we like it so that the OP can decide what's important for them.


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jan 18, 2014)

So, in the spirit of my last post, I recommended the Takamura for sharpness and edge holding. 
I can't speak for the Takamura Migaki line that Rick linked to, but I do have a 210 Takamura Hana.
It holds an edge much longer than any of my stainless or carbons, gets stinky sharp and is an incredible cutter.
It's certainly no more delicate than any other knife I have, less delicate than some 
Also, I have no problem sharpening it.
All round one of my favorite knives, and no problem recommending them.


----------



## lachance89 (Jul 5, 2015)

Fujiwara 240$ at a local shop in Montreal... they're online too http://www.alambika.ca/fr/knives/couteaux-japonais/fujiwara-nashiji-gyuto-210mm.html


----------



## bootbuckle (Jun 25, 2015)

I stumbled across these on another forum--may be worth taking a look at. Anyone here ever used a Kohetsu HAP40 Gyuto 240mm?

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/kohagy24.html

-Cal


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Already mentioned above. 

Rick


----------



## bootbuckle (Jun 25, 2015)

Ahh, I see. The posted link under the reference needs to be updated.


-Cal


----------

